# j24 for sale



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm looking for a j24 in decent shape, solid hull with trailer for $5000 or less... anyone know of one for sale that matches this description?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*J/24 for sale*

There is one located on the Left coast in Portland,OR for $5,500 [but no trailer].

It is quite a racer: 7) sails including spinnakers.
There are not many for sale out here and the ones that are for sale average around $7K - $8K with trailer.

You should be able to find several 1970's versions out on the East coast.
They are nice sailing boats. I have raced on one on the Columbia River.

Good luck,

Randy
C&C 27


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

csail-

It would help if you said where you were located. Craigslist is a pretty good source to check.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

If you search yachtworld under jboats and then look at the results buy lenth you will find all the J24s 


5K will not find a boat without problems ,having owned two and just buying the second this year i did a LOT of looking 


You really dont want the pre 1980 boats because there are still many that have the vermiculite keel sump and the old style hatchs which leak bad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I live in Indiana but i'm willing to drive to the east coast and possibly as far down south as florida.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

There are a bunch of boats in the midwest BUT the single axle trailer is really marginal for longer tows if you travle very far to bring the boat home


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Check Ebay. There is a j/24 listed from Florida. $5k buy it now, but no trailer. (I have no connection or interest in this boat!!). Good luck in your search.
DD


----------

